# Sale iridium and Osmium



## OSMIUMSALE (Jul 3, 2022)

Some refinery or company is interested in buying metal or sponge with 36% osmium, 38% iridium, 8% ruthenium. I have 10 kg and I can produce 20 kg per month with the same quality. We have a Als certification 
I can make a sponge or metal presentation


----------

